
Elizabeth Warren proposes a public option for the Internet - bgilroy26
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/my-plan-to-invest-in-rural-america-94e3a80d88aa
======
FrozenTuna
[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/west-virginia-
li...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/west-virginia-
librarys-20000-router-cost-more-than-the-building/)

I thought we already invested in this and managed to waste a whole bunch of
money?

~~~
js2
> She also noted the state "did not perform a study to determine the
> appropriate size router that would most effectively and efficiently meet"
> each site's needs. Instead, it just bought 1,164 routers

What would that study have cost? At the end of the day, would I rather have W
Virginia not wasted money? Sure. But it wasn't that bad, and seems no worse
than what I see in corporate America. Then there's this:

> Still, despite the millions overspent on one particular piece of the much
> larger West Virginia grant project, outright fraud has been minimal, and
> waste generally appears to be controlled through federal audits and site
> visits.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
It's nice of the government to check to see if the government is defrauding
the taxpayer.

